# Dicetel - Side Effects



## LadyCaet

Hey guys, I've been here before, under a different name that i can't remember now. Anyways, I've been on Modulon ever since I was diagnosed back in 2002. Recently, my doc switched me to Dicetel because my system was seeming used to the modulon and not working as effectively. I've been on the Dicetel for roughly a week, and I'm wondering if there's anyon else out there on this that might help me. Since I started it, I've had nightmares every night, ones that wake me up they're so terrifying, I have to sleep on an angle or I feel like I'm going to throw up and can't fall asleep, and my stomach feels the worst it's ever been.. like someone's tying multiple knots in each of my intestines. I'm wondering if anyone's ever had this kind of a reaction to this or not.. it's working fo rme, I mean I've been solid for the past week (as opposed to a month of non-solid and losing 15lbs in a week), but it's just so painful.


----------



## 21872

I tried Dicetel myself and it gave me the side effect that you have been describing. My recommendation is discontinue because the reason why you have lost so much weight is due to malfunction of digestive process which makes you lose nutrition and water. Try Iberogast instead and see if that helps. Best luck to you


----------



## Nikki

I have not taken dicetel- i don't even know what it is! (Sorry).I would say, if you are having a reaction you are unhappy with-if you can, stop taking it and see your GP! If you can't see your GP, try and call to see if its safe to stop taking it immediatly.I hope you are ok!


----------



## 18438

When I took dicetel it did absolutely nothing for me, including side effects.Now I take buscopan which has been really effective, though makes me a bit dizzyYou should definantly go back and talk to your doctor about a different medication if you are not happy with this one


----------



## 19595

I have been taking dicetel for about 2 months now (100 mg 3 times a day) in conjunction with Iberogast before every meal. I have experience no side effeects thus far and its has helped me quite a bit. I mean I still get attacks but they are further apart and don't last for a week or two like they used to. I'm just knocking on wood that it keeps improving and keep working. I hope you find something to get you some relief. I have found that knowing that your being treated has helped reduce my IBS produced anxiety. I take ativan and fluoxetine daily for my depression and anxiety and have been on depression and anxiety meds for about 6 years now. I hope that everyone who is affected by this disorder can hope to find something that lets them lead some semblance of a normal life!Cheers


----------

